# انا محتار لا اعرف من أين أبدأ أرجو الدخول ...



## ahmad1988 (16 أبريل 2010)

*انا شاب عمري 21 عام واردت انت التزم بدين معين *
*فبدأت البحث فسمعت عن اديان كثيره جداً *
*منها المسيحية واليهودية والاسلام والشيعة والهندوس والسنة والسلفية ...  *

* أنا إتعبت من الدنيا مش عارف شو أسوي أرجوكم أريد نصيحة منكم وأريد أفضل دين على الارض *
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2010)

بسيطه قول لربنا يا رب يا خالق يا محب البشر وريني طريقك لو انت عاوزني اكون معاك

سهله

تاني شئ قال المسيح

انا هو القيامه و الحياه من امن بي و ان مات فسيحيا 

و شكرا


----------



## ahmad1988 (16 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> بسيطه قول لربنا يا رب يا خالق يا محب البشر وريني طريقك لو انت عاوزني اكون معاك
> 
> سهله
> 
> ...


 

طيب قولتها بس شو أحسن دين على الارض


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2010)

الدين واحد

الله في العهد القديم ادي الشريعه لموسي و نبا انبياء اسرائيل بمجي المسيح المنتظر و خلاص جاء و اعلمنا كل شئ فلما الحاجه لاديان اخري بعده


----------



## ahmad1988 (16 أبريل 2010)

اووف طيب شو اسوي عشان ادخل في الدين وما هو الدن الصحيح في العالم ام انهم نفس الشيء


----------



## +Coptic+ (16 أبريل 2010)

*اخي الغالي اكيد كل واحد هتسئلة هيرد ان دينة هو احسن دين
لكن فكرة المسيحية هي انها مش دين تدان به لكنها علاقة حب بين الانسان و الله
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2010)

ahmad1988 قال:


> اووف طيب شو اسوي عشان ادخل في الدين وما هو الدن الصحيح في العالم ام انهم نفس الشيء


 
ليست الاديان نفس الشئ

من اخلاق الواحد تعرفه 

من ثمارهم تعرفوهم

شوف المسلمين ثمارهم ايه و احنا ثمارنا ايه و احكم بنفسك

سلام


----------



## ahmad1988 (16 أبريل 2010)

طيب كيف بدي احكم على الدين المسيحي او الاسلام ؟ 
ارجوكم انا متعب اقرفت حالي


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 أبريل 2010)

> طيب كيف بدي احكم على الدين المسيحي او الاسلام ؟
> ارجوكم انا متعب اقرفت حالي


بص حبيبى

الله واحد وطريقه واحد .. وتعاليمه واحدة ثابته .
اما بسببنا نحن البشر وبسبب اختلافنا فى مفهومنا نحو الله .. اصبح هناك ما يسمى بالاديان .

لذلك لا يصح ان نقول . ما هو احسن دين !!
لان لله طريق واحد .. واما باقى الطرق الاخرى فهى لا علاقة لها بالله .


المسيحية هى امتداد لليهودية ..
فاليهودية هى مرحلة تمهيد استخدمها الله ليمهد للانسان فكره فى خلاص الانسان. ( برموز واشارات ونبوات صريحة )
المسيحية هى مرحلة مجئ المرموز اليه ( المسيح ) وتحقيق النبوات . وتقديم خلاص للانسان ( لمن يقبل ).

لذلك المسيحية غير منفصلة عن اليهودية .. بل مكملة لها


----------



## ahmad1988 (16 أبريل 2010)

تقصد انه الديانه اليهودية كانت وسيله لتقرير الدين النهائي ولا كيف تقصد !


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2010)

نعم نقصد انها ممهده للنهايه و هي تجسد الله و مجيئه  و ظهوره في الجسد

اليهوديه كانت الجزء الاول زي ما بنقول و تمهيد


----------



## MATTEW (16 أبريل 2010)

*حبيبي طبعا الموضوع ده مش هيجي انك تسئل واحد اني دين افضل ؟؟؟

لأ الموضوع هيجي بالمقارنه 

هات الأنجيل و هات القرأن و شوف الفرق بينهم ( طبعا هيبقي واضح جدا الفرق ) بس انت اللي لازم تحكم 

طبعا الموضوع مش هيجيي في شهر ولا شهرين لأ بس انت خليك صبور و ادرس بعنايه و اي اسئله اكيد كلنا معاك 

ربنا يباركك و يعطيك بركه في حياتك و يفتح عقلك 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## ahmad1988 (16 أبريل 2010)

طيب قرات انه اليهودية والمسيحية كانت امتداد للاسلام كيف صارت !!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2010)

> *طبعا الموضوع مش هيجيي في شهر ولا شهرين*




*اخد معايا سنتين من الاستكشاف و الدراسه و الحيره و التراجع*

*لكن لكما تعمقت ... وصلت*

*سلام*


----------



## ahmad1988 (16 أبريل 2010)

بحثت في الانترنت وبيقولوا انه الانجيل والتوراه والقران متغيره وهي باطلة
وبعدين معنديش أي نسخ ممكن أعرف عن ايش ابتتكلم هذه الكتب ؟


----------



## MATTEW (16 أبريل 2010)

ahmad1988 قال:


> طيب قرات انه اليهودية والمسيحية كانت امتداد للاسلام كيف صارت !!



*لا حبيبي اليهوديه كانت تمهيد للمسيحيه فقط و ليس كما يقال 

عموما من خلال قرائتك للكتب عموما هتفهم الفرق بين الأتنين 

و خصوصا ان القرأن بينفي ان المسيح هو الله و حاجات كتير زي صلب المسيح 

و كمان هتلاقي حاجات زي 

مثلا ان في الكتاب المقدس الزوجه الواحده و مفيش طلاق في المسيحيه 

لكن في القرأن هتلاقي الزواج ب 4 و ممكن ينكحم ما طاب لهم من نساء و فيه كمان طلاق يعني :thnk0001:*

*سلام المسيح معك حبيبي *


----------



## MATTEW (16 أبريل 2010)

ahmad1988 قال:


> بحثت في الانترنت وبيقولوا انه الانجيل والتوراه والقران متغيره وهي باطلة
> وبعدين معنديش أي نسخ ممكن أعرف عن ايش ابتتكلم هذه الكتب ؟



*مهو حبيبي انت لو لفيت النت هتلاقي كلام كتير 

لكن الدراسه هي اللي هتحدد مين الصح و مين الغلط و شوف انت عايز كتب ايه و كلنا اكيد في الخدمه *


----------



## MATTEW (16 أبريل 2010)

ahmad1988 قال:


> طيب قرات انه اليهودية والمسيحية كانت امتداد للاسلام كيف صارت !!



ملحوظه بسيطه 

لقد تنبأ سفر الرؤيا عن الاسلام .. فى هذة  الاية الكريمة:​*Rev 6:8-7 *​وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الرَّابِعَ،  سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ الْحَيَوَانِ الرَّابعِ قَائِلاً:«هَلُمَّ وَانْظُرْ!» ​
فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا فَرَسٌ  أَخْضَرُ، وَالْجَالِسُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمُهُ  الْمَوْتُ، وَالْهَاوِيَةُ تَتْبَعُهُ،  وَأُعْطِيَا سُلْطَانًا عَلَى رُبْعِ الأَرْضِ  أَنْ يَقْتُلاَ بِالسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَالْمَوْتِ  وَبِوُحُوشِ الأَرْضِ. ​


موضحا ان لون الفرس فى بعض الترجمات  الادق .. ( هى اصفر باهت ) وهى لون رمال الصحراء .

ملحوظه النص في الأعلي مقتبس من رد عزيزي ابن الملك 

هنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1766590&postcount=11
​


----------



## ahmad1988 (16 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





+ jesus servant + قال:


> *سلام المسيح معك حبيبي *


----------



## ahmad1988 (16 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *مهو حبيبي انت لو لفيت النت هتلاقي كلام كتير *
> 
> *لكن الدراسه هي اللي هتحدد مين الصح و مين الغلط و شوف انت عايز كتب ايه و كلنا اكيد في الخدمه *




*طيب انت انصحني كتب ايه أقرأ ؟*​


----------



## ahmad1988 (16 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> ملحوظه بسيطه
> 
> لقد تنبأ سفر الرؤيا عن الاسلام .. فى هذة الاية الكريمة:​
> *rev 6:8-7 *​
> ...


 
انا مش فاهم ايش بتقصد انا ضعيف بالعربي شوي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2010)

ahmad1988 قال:


> بحثت في الانترنت وبيقولوا انه الانجيل والتوراه والقران متغيره وهي باطلة
> وبعدين معنديش أي نسخ ممكن أعرف عن ايش ابتتكلم هذه الكتب ؟


 
عزيزي المسلمون من عجزهم لان نبيهم كاذب للاسف اتهم الكتب الصحيحه بالمحرفه و المحرفه صحيحه

هذا راي بعد قراءه عشرات الكتب و قراءه في علم النقد النصي و المخطوطات

سلام


----------



## MATTEW (16 أبريل 2010)

> *يعني المسيح والله هو نفس الاشي ويحمل اسمين*


 
*حبيبي المسيح هو كلمه الله المتجسده علي الأرض *

*و المسيح و الله واحد *


> *كيف مفيش طلاق معقولة ؟ معناها احسن اشي اني ما اتزوج واتم على صاحبتي مش احسن*


 
*.................................................*​ 
*المسيح منع الطلاق الأ لعله الزني *​ 
*و كمان لما تيجي تشوف الطلاق و تأثيره هتلاقي ان الطلاق ده يعتبر مصيبه *​ 



> *معقولة المسلمين بتزوجوا 4 زوجات طيب كيف الواحد بيستحمل ؟! *


 
*هذا هو حال الدين الأسلامي اعتذر لكنه جنسي اكثر مما هو روحي *​


----------



## MATTEW (16 أبريل 2010)

ahmad1988 قال:


> *طيب انت انصحني كتب ايه أقرأ ؟*​



*طبعا لازم تقري الكتاب المقدس و تفاسيره 

لقرائه الكتاب المقدس :

http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php

لتفاسير الكتاب المقدس :

http://www.arabchurch.com/tafser.php


و تقري القرأن و تفاسيره برضه *



*و تقارن و تشوف الفرق بينهم *


----------



## MATTEW (16 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> عزيزي المسلمون من عجزهم لان نبيهم كاذب للاسف اتهم الكتب الصحيحه بالمحرفه و المحرفه صحيحه
> 
> هذا راي بعد قراءه عشرات الكتب و قراءه في علم النقد النصي و المخطوطات
> 
> سلام



*تمام يا جوسبل 

و مش كده كمان دول كتير يفبركم حكايات و قصص زي اسلام شماس زي عماد المهدي ههههههههههههههههه

حتي لما عملوها مكنوش يعرفم الأسرار السبعه في الكنيسه ههههههههههههههههههههه

و زي ما عملم انجيل برنابا ههههههههه

ربنا يفتح عقولهم*


----------



## MATTEW (16 أبريل 2010)

ahmad1988 قال:


> انا مش فاهم ايش بتقصد انا ضعيف بالعربي شوي




*
اتفضل حبيبي ده تفسير الأيه او السفر عموما 

http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/roeya6.htm*


----------



## ahmad1988 (16 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *طبعا لازم تقري الكتاب المقدس و تفاسيره *
> 
> *لقرائه الكتاب المقدس :*
> 
> ...


 

في الرابط الاول 4 كتب ليش مش كتاب واحد  والرابط الثاني في كمان اثنين اي واحد منهم


----------



## MATTEW (16 أبريل 2010)

ahmad1988 قال:


> في الرابط الاول 4 كتب ليش مش كتاب واحد  والرابط الثاني في كمان اثنين اي واحد منهم


*
حبيبي كلهم واحد 

بالنسبه للرابط التاني

نفس الكلام ده بيفسر و ده بيفسر شوف اني واحد تفسيره افضل عموما 

بالنسبه للرابط الأول خليك في ده

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/

و بالنسبه للرابط التاني التفاسير 

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/tadros/*


----------



## ahmad1988 (16 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *حبيبي كلهم واحد *
> 
> *بالنسبه للرابط التاني*
> 
> ...





يا باشا كل الرابطين نفس الاشي في تفسير العهد القديم وتفسير العهد الجديد و متاهة ؟​


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 أبريل 2010)

*انا شايف انك تبداء بانجيل لوقا

إنجيل لوقا

وده تفسيرة

تفسير إنجيل لوقا

ربنا معاك*


----------



## fredyyy (17 أبريل 2010)

*أخي / *‏ahmad1988

*- بما أننا في القسم المسيحي من المنتدى *

*فلن نتكلم عن شئ آخر غير المسيحية ... ولكي لا نكسر قوانين القسم أيضًا *

*- ولأننا سفراء عن المسيح سنُكلِّمك عن المسيح السماوي *

*- لقد ضمن المسيح لنا آخرتنا في السماء ... رغم أننا كنا خطاة *

*لذا كان يلزمه أن يطهرنا بالمقدار الكافي لكي نكون قدسين لمقابلة الله القدوس *

*- ولقد أحبنا حين كنا لا نستحق المحبة ... لذلك نحن نحبك. أنت ضيف عزيز علينا *

*- لقد أراحنا المسيح في حياتنا رغم مُضايقات الأشرار لنا *

*وسيريحنا في الحياة الأبدية فلن يكون هناك شر ولا موت *

*المسيحية لا تُقدم دين ... لكنها ُتقدم ضمان للمستقبل *

*ليس مطلوب منك أن تعمل أعمالاً صالحة لتُعطي الله*

*بل الله ُيريد أن يُعطيك حياة معه فتثمر أعمالاً حسنة*

*في المسيحية الله يُريد أن يُعطي وليس هو بمُطالب *

*فقط إقبل عطاياه وستصنع عطاياه فيك إنسانًا جديدًا*
كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 17 
إِذاً إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ *فِي الْمَسِيحِ* فَهُوَ *خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ*. الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ. *هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيداً*. 
​


----------



## MATTEW (17 أبريل 2010)

ahmad1988 قال:


> يا باشا كل الرابطين نفس الاشي في تفسير العهد القديم وتفسير العهد الجديد و متاهة ؟[/center]



*حبيبي الكتاب المقدس يتكون من 

العهد القديم و العهد الجديد 

العهد الجديد فيه الأناجيل الأربعه  و اعمال الرسل و رسائل بولس الرسول 
و رسائل الجامعه و رؤيه يوحنا

بالنسبه للعهد القديم 

فيه اسفار موسي الخمسه و الأسفار التاريخيه و الأسفار الشعريه 

و  		أسفار الأنبياء الكبار و  		أسفار الأنبياء الصغار 

انت المهم حاليا انك تبتدي بأسفار العهد الجديد و خصوصا البشارات الأربعه ( متي و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا ) 

الأنهم هيعرفوك مين هو المسيح 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## ahmad1988 (17 أبريل 2010)

> *- ولأننا سفراء عن المسيح سنُكلِّمك عن المسيح السماوي *
> *ممكن توضيح عن المسيح وما الفرق بين المسيح وبين الله ؟*​
> 
> *-
> ...


 
أريد توضيح بالتفصيل الممل لاني مبتدىء​


----------



## MATTEW (19 أبريل 2010)

ahmad1988 قال:


> أريد توضيح بالتفصيل الممل لاني مبتدىء​



*حبيبي لما تقرأ الكتاب المقدس بدايه من سفر التكوين هتلاقي ان ادم و حواء غلطم لما اكلم من شجره معرفه الخير و الشر و بالتالي كانت اجره الخطيه الموت

و عموما من فينا لأ يخطيء لكن اجره الخطيه الأن ليست الموت الأن الله تجسد و نزل علي الأرض ليخلصنا و يدعونا للطريق الخلاص 

و طبعا هذا واضح من التعاليم المسيحيه عموما 

لذا عندي سؤال اطرحه لك هل انت يمر يوم دون ان تفعل خطيئه واحده ؟؟


بالنسبه للسؤال الأخر 

الطهاره ليست بالمفهوم الجسدي فقط لكن المفهوم الروحي ايضا 

المسيح اراد ان يجعلنا اطهار لكي نصير مع الله الطاهر القدوس 

يعني هنا مثلا نتكلم عن طهاره اللسان من التحدث بالكلام الخاطيء 

طهاره القلب من التفكير السيء  مثلا تفكر في واحد غلط مثلا تشتهي امرأه و هكذا 

المسيح يريدنا ان نكون انقياء من الداخل و ليس جسديا فقط 

سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## MATTEW (20 أبريل 2010)

hoseny قال:


> الي اخي في الانسانيه ahmad.
> انا دخلت هذا المنتدي وانا اعلم علم اليقين انا كل من بداخله ضالين مضلللين لا يبحثون عن الحق وانما دخلت لاني اعلم ان اخوان لي مسلمين يدخلون وهم ليس معهم علم كافي امام هؤلاء المضللين ولا لديهم سابق تجربه بتضليلهم .
> مثلا ياتوك بحديث ضعيف او شاذ او يقتبسو كلمه من وسط جمله من اجل ان يشككوك في دينك فمثلهم مثل مروجو الاباحيه في اوروبا فتجدهم نساء عاريات لا يرتدين الا الصليب ويفعلون ما يفعلون وهم بعد زالك يعلمون انهم داخلو الملكوت لان يسوع صلب من اجلهم ويفعلون ما يفعلون وهم واهمون انهم بذالك يجاهدون في تضليل من لم يؤمن بالوهيه المسيح.
> هذا تلخيص للواقع ادعو الله ان يبدله ويغيره الي الافضل.
> ...



*لا شفتك مره رديت رد محترم في شبهات دينك المدمر ولا اي حاجه 

بتتكلم وخلاص لكن ده شيء طبيعي منكم ربنا يهديكم 

 عموما انت كده وريت لصاحب الموضوع ماهيه الدين الأسلامي عموما 

مبروك ليك :new6:
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 أبريل 2010)

دين المحلل


----------



## holiness (20 أبريل 2010)

> طيب قولتها بس شو أحسن دين على الارض


 
لا تبحث عن دين بل ابحث عن علاقة تخاطب بها الهك


----------



## انا مصري (21 أبريل 2010)

يا استاذ ابن الملك 

انا كتبت رد ومفيهوش اي مخالفات ولا اي سب ولا اي حاجه خالص رد محترم

ليه حضرتكم حزفتوه 

تريدون الحياديه انا لم ادعو الي ديني الأسلام ولم اتحدث عنه

ولم اتحدث عن المسيحيه ولم اشتم ولا تحدثت في موضوع خارج هذا الموضوع

ارجو من سيادتكم اخباري بأي قانون خالفت حتي اقوم بتلاشي الاخطاء التي وقعت فيها 

لو سمحتهم رجاء عدم مسح اي ردود لما اخالف قوانين منتداكم بها فا انا اعمل جاهدا علي ان لا اقول كلمه واحده تتخذونها علي خطأ

ورجاء من الأخ 
+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ 

عيب والله عيب طيب بص انا هديلك مثال بسيط

افرض انا مسلم جاهل بديني وشوفت صوره ذي دي انا مش هكره جاري المسيحي وممكن أذيه

وبعدين الي اعرفو ان المسيحيه لم تدعوك لسب الأخر واذا قولت ان هذا ليس بسب فا انت مخطئ معني الصوره واضح جدا وهو انت ارهابي


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 أبريل 2010)

بص يا انا مصرى ..

اولا :ما علاقة كلامك بالموضوع المطروح .
خلى بالك ان التشويش عن الموضوع الاصلى .. او التكلم بكلام ليس فى الموضوع الاصلى جزاءه الحذف .
هنا قسم اسئلة واجوبة .

ثانيا : لو عندك اى سؤال فى المسيحية اتفضل اطرحه هنا فى موضوع منفصل خاص بك واهلا بيك .
لكن هذا القسم لكى يسأل المسلم ويجيب المسيحى لكى ما يعرف عن العقيدة المسيحية.

ثالثا : انا مجرد عضو زيك . وليس لى صلاحية الحذف . 

فمن فضلك اقرأ قوانين القسم .
سلام الله معاك


----------



## MATTEW (21 أبريل 2010)

انا مصري قال:


> افرض انا مسلم جاهل بديني وشوفت صوره ذي دي انا مش هكره جاري المسيحي وممكن أذيه
> 
> وبعدين الي اعرفو ان المسيحيه لم تدعوك لسب الأخر واذا قولت ان هذا ليس بسب فا انت مخطئ معني الصوره واضح جدا وهو انت ارهابي



*عجبي علي التفكير *
​


----------



## بنوتة فلسطينية (21 أبريل 2010)

اسمك بصراحة بيطمن وعسي الله ان يهديك
لكن بص بما انك دخلت موقع مسيحي يبقي حتلاقي الجميع بيدعوك لدينيه للمسيحية وحيشكك في الاديان الاخري
بغض النظر عن كوني مسلمة او لا
انا حقولك احسن طريقة عشان تعرف تروح فين
طبعا بعد ما تبحث كويس وتقرا كويس عن الاديان لازم تدعي ربنا يوريك الحق والحقيقة فين ادعي الدعاء ده
-ياربى يامن خلقتنى أدعوك ياخالق هذا الكون وياخالق البشر وياخالقى أيا كنت أرجوك ياربى أن ترشدنى الى طريقك الذى ترضاه لى أرجوك ياربى أن تأخذ بيدى الى طريق الجنة ياربى انك رحيم عشمى فيك انك لن ترضى لى الضلال يارب ان كان دينى الذى انا عليه هو دينك الذى يرضيك فثبتنى عليه وان كان رضاك فى دين أخر وطريق أخر فارشدنى وخذ بيدى يارب الى الدين الذى ترضاه واجعله قدرى يارب وأدخلنى الجنه يارب فقد توكلت عليك وسلمتك أمرى أن ترشدنى اليها وعشمى فيك ياربى أنك لن تخذلنى)


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أبريل 2010)

> سمك بصراحة بيطمن وعسي الله ان يهديك
> لكن بص بما انك دخلت موقع مسيحي يبقي حتلاقي الجميع بيدعوك لدينيه للمسيحية وحيشكك في الاديان الاخري
> بغض النظر عن كوني مسلمة او لا
> انا حقولك احسن طريقة عشان تعرف تروح فين
> طبعا بعد ما تبحث كويس وتقرا كويس عن الاديان لازم تدعي ربنا يوريك الحق والحقيقة فين ادعي الدعاء ده


*ياريت تعملى بالنصيحة دى بس اسمعى نصيحة اخرى من اخ ليكى فى الانسانية
حينما تتدعو الاله ان يكشف لكى عن ذاته وعن الحق المعلن فى شخصه اقبليه كما هو دون ان تقولى له عرفنى الحق الذى هو الاسلام
او تقولى له عرفنى الحق وانا طبعا متاكدة انه الاسلام
سيبى نفسك ربنا يتعامل معاكى وهو قادر يعلن ليكى عن ذاته ويعرفك الطريق والحق والحياة 
*


----------



## بنوتة فلسطينية (27 أبريل 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياريت تعملى بالنصيحة دى بس اسمعى نصيحة اخرى من اخ ليكى فى الانسانية
> حينما تتدعو الاله ان يكشف لكى عن ذاته وعن الحق المعلن فى شخصه اقبليه كما هو دون ان تقولى له عرفنى الحق الذى هو الاسلام
> او تقولى له عرفنى الحق وانا طبعا متاكدة انه الاسلام
> سيبى نفسك ربنا يتعامل معاكى وهو قادر يعلن ليكى عن ذاته ويعرفك الطريق والحق والحياة
> *


انا لو ما عملتش كده ما كنتش دلوقتي ماشيق في الطريق الصح
شكرا علي النصيحة بس انا عملت كده وربنا وراني الحق ووراني النور فين وانا اتبعته بس يا ريت انت اللي تفكر كويس وتسيب نفسك لربنا


----------

